# موقع كلية الهندسة البترولية



## lion1550 (11 فبراير 2007)

إليكم موقع كلية الهندسة البترولية والكيميائية بجامعة البعث في سوريا
وذلك بأقسامها المتعددة
1- الهندسة البترولية
2- الهندسة الكيميائية
3- الهندسة الغذائية 
4- هندسة الغزل والنسيج

http://www.pc-albaath.net/

:63:


----------

